# Fire Emblem Heroes Out Now For Smart Devices



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 2, 2017)

To be honest i just like the picture the OP used, is has all the featured smash characters in it. But i still dunno if i wanna play this... I may try i guess. 

There is no release date, and it still says pre register, when i clicked the android link


----------



## Prans (Feb 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> To be honest i just like the picture the OP used, is has all the featured smash characters in it. But i still dunno if i wanna play this... I may try i guess.
> 
> There is no release date, and it still says pre register, when i clicked the android link


Hmm, I can install it from here, maybe it's not out for all regions yet.


----------



## Youkai (Feb 2, 2017)

Well ... I just wrote that like 2 and a half hour ago already ^^V
http://gbatemp.net/threads/fire-emblem-heroes.459573/

But I have to admint yours looks better.

I am a little bit sad that they used a realy weird character design :/ doesn't fit with the normal pictures you see when talking with characters.
It's a little bit like "chibi style"


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 2, 2017)

That's weird. I thought FF Heroes will be released on Android first.


----------



## hii915 (Feb 2, 2017)

You can find it for Android on apkmirror


----------



## mbcrazed (Feb 2, 2017)

Strange.. only released in the U.K. it says!


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 2, 2017)

According to Play, it works on MM, but not on N. Downloaded an apk and guess what, works perfectly!


----------



## Vipera (Feb 2, 2017)

I have it in my smartphone. I will try it tonight.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 2, 2017)

Not yet available in Brazil either.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 2, 2017)

I downloaded it early this morning before work. I am still waiting for the oportunity to try it. I hope it's good.


----------



## Windaga (Feb 2, 2017)

I too am unable to download it from the Play Store. 

Though I thought it was going live at 12 today? I thought i read that somewhere....or was it 5PM? (EST)

No idea. Maybe I will just download the APK.

To anyone that's currently playing it - does there appear to be any benefits from logging in earlier in the day to play it? Or rather, some kind of timer or clock that resets after a day?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 2, 2017)

Is there a story or is this kinda one of those ftp kinda things?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 2, 2017)

>Official page says that needs android 4.2 or higher
>I'm on android 4.2 and says that my device isn't supported
Screw you too Nintendo ヽ(≧Д≦)ノ


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 2, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> >Official page says that needs android 4.2 or higher
> >I'm on android 4.2 and says that my device isn't supported
> Screw you too Nintendo ヽ(≧Д≦)ノ


I also couldn't make it work on my Nokia 1100. /s

PS: anyway, yeah screw Nintendo and their fake support statements.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 2, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Is there a story or is this kinda one of those ftp kinda things?


Free to start is the official description.
I deleted it after the tutorial, don't like the art style, it looks like it was made in Scribblenauts.
Will stick with the 3DS games!


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 2, 2017)

So I was playing it for like 1 hour, and now it gives me this error screen everytime I want to start the game. What a great start


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 2, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> So I was playing it for like 1 hour, and now it gives me this error screen everytime I want to start the game. What a great start
> View attachment 77020


Sorry to ask, what does that say in english? Maybe we can help.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 2, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> Sorry to ask, what does that say in english? Maybe we can help.


It just say an error has accoured, nothing more.
I already tried to clean the cache and reboot my device but it still doesnt change, hope its a server issue, instead of nintendo fucking over root users


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 2, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> It just say an error has accoured, nothing more.
> I already tried to clean the cache and reboot my device but it still doesnt change, hope its a server issue, instead of nintendo fucking over root users


Oh, it may be because they're currently pushing out the game in other countries. I have a rooted android tablet i can test it on later, but im sitting here on my iPhone crying ;-;


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 2, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> So I was playing it for like 1 hour, and now it gives me this error screen everytime I want to start the game. What a great start
> View attachment 77020


Same here, and I also have root.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 2, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> Oh, it may be because they're currently pushing out the game in other countries. I have a rooted android tablet i can test it on later, but im sitting here on my iPhone crying ;-;


It does work on my phone, I was playing earlier, and the error just popped up and it wont let me play anymore


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 2, 2017)

SomeGamer said:


> Same here, and I also have root.


Do you have a non root device to test it on, and are you playing on a Play store version or an APK version?


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 2, 2017)

Does anybody have an unrooted phone and can confirm that it is still working for them?


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 2, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> Do you have a non root device to test it on, and are you playing on a Play store version or an APK version?


I may unroot this one, and I'm playing the APK version because since I updated from M to N, my device isn't compatible (despite having a newer software version).


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 2, 2017)

SomeGamer said:


> I may unroot this one, and I'm playing the APK version because since I updated from M to N, my device isn't compatible (despite having a newer software version).


That's odd, its still not out in US so i cant use it on my iphone. I'll do some tests with my rooted tablet later.


----------



## Traiver (Feb 2, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> Does anybody have an unrooted phone and can confirm that it is still working for them?


Try to delete the cache and redownload the additional content.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2017)

I have yet to check, but if it's not available on US App Store I guess I'll just download a foreign ipa and side-load it. Should be up by now.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Feb 2, 2017)

'Your device isnt compatible with this version' great... Just great


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 2, 2017)

Traiver said:


> Try to delete the cache and redownload the additional content.


Read my previous post, I already did this


----------



## netovsk (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice but, like Pokémon go, I'd rather play the real deal.


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 2, 2017)

netovsk said:


> Nice but, like Pokémon go, I'd rather play the real deal.


I dont know, unlike GO this seems pretty close to the source material.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 2, 2017)

Spoiler: oh boy


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 2, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Spoiler: oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that as "sexual nintendo" lmoa


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 2, 2017)

This is what i'd be playing IF I had A PHONE...... IF


----------



## jowan (Feb 2, 2017)

Pulled a Camilla and Corrin and the game got sooo easy


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 2, 2017)

Downloaded the APK version and been playing for a bit over an hour so far.
I hate that you can't landscape the game. The art assets make it fairly obvious why but it's still annoying.

You have to download soo much. Downloaded 100mb and then after two tutorial missions it wanted to DL 500 more.

Also of EVERY CHARACTER in the ENTIRE FE UNIVERSE they had to pick Virion as the second you meet.  God why.


----------



## Traiver (Feb 2, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> Read my previous post, I already did this


Then unroot your device, maybe it's because you're rooted or didn't installed any bypass app. On my jailbroken iPhone with bypass, any Nintendo app works fine.


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 2, 2017)

Traiver said:


> Then unroot your device, maybe it's because you're rooted or didn't installed any bypass app. On my jailbroken iPhone with bypass, any Nintendo app works fine.


Nope, works fine on my rooted phone (which didn't even pass SafetyNet) with an apk.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Pretty inexperienced, so I'm asking before I get too far in the game. I got these units on the first summon, should I reroll?
5-Star Takumi
4-Star Peri
3-Star Robin
3-Star Fir


----------



## XanLoves (Feb 2, 2017)

I keep getting stuck on the loading screen. I had to sideload apk due to my devices being incompatable. I was able to log-in and link my account, I can play with settings and menus but when I  "start now" it downloads the additional data, I can see character bios then blank loading screen that goes nowhere 

WOE!

Oneplus1 Android 7.1.1 rooted (with rootswitch / passes safteynet) Tried with root on and off.


----------



## wuboy (Feb 2, 2017)

XanLoves said:


> I keep getting stuck on the loading screen. I had to sideload apk due to my devices being incompatable. I was able to log-in and link my account, I can play with settings and menus but when I  "start now" it downloads the additional data, I can see character bios then blank loading screen that goes nowhere
> 
> WOE!
> 
> Oneplus1 Android 7.1.1 rooted (with rootswitch / passes safteynet) Tried with root on and off.


It's never a good idea to run apps that don't work with your phone.
Also, it won't work with root, like Pokemon Go. I wouldn't try.


----------



## XanLoves (Feb 2, 2017)

Don't be silly,  this website is fueled by getting things to work that shouldn't 

PoGo works flawlessly with rootswitch 
I'm going to try to wipe my phone and see if it makes a difference.... titanium backup running now...


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 2, 2017)

Got 803-3001 again!  This time on an account with Takumi on it (as I posted earlier). Any fix in sight?


----------



## Chary (Feb 2, 2017)

Huh, still not on American iOS store yet? weird...


----------



## R4Liam (Feb 2, 2017)

I installed it today, I am really enjoying it! The graphics and gameplay are a bit unecessarily dumbed down but it's pretty good. Let's see if any microtransactions are going to ruin the experience.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 2, 2017)

game crashes all the time on an ipad mini 1, meh


----------



## Chizko (Feb 2, 2017)

803-3001 after 20min played...


----------



## a9lh-1user (Feb 2, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> So I was playing it for like 1 hour, and now it gives me this error screen everytime I want to start the game. What a great start
> View attachment 77020





Justinde75 said:


> It just say an error has accoured, nothing more.
> I already tried to clean the cache and reboot my device but it still doesnt change, hope its a server issue, instead of nintendo fucking over root users



It is not just saying "An Error has occured" it say's "A Communication error has occured" it is an Server error on Nintendos side with failure code 803-0003 so i'am not sure why you got the WRONG code number.
The 803-3001 should be a failure after the loading screen.
Take a look here maybe it will help:
http://bigolivepc.co/fire-emblem-heroes-fix-communication-803-0003-error/


----------



## vinstage (Feb 2, 2017)

I mean, the art style's okay... but I feel like there isn't enough Fire Emblem Awakening Heroes, is it just me?

edit'; I was super hyped about it earlier, but honestly? It's one of those where you play for a few minutes then get super bored and never play it again. I'll stick to the 3ds copies.


----------



## Windaga (Feb 2, 2017)

I keep re-rolling. I want Lyndis


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 2, 2017)

When will it be in the TacoLand AppStore?


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 2, 2017)

a9lh-1user said:


> It is not just saying "An Error has occured" it say's "A Communication error has occured" it is an Server error on Nintendos side with failure code 803-0003 so i'am not sure why you got the WRONG code number.
> The 803-3001 should be a failure after the loading screen.
> Take a look here maybe it will help:
> http://bigolivepc.co/fire-emblem-heroes-fix-communication-803-0003-error/


Only trash. "Waiting will fix it!" its not like I tried multiple times and I waited over 5 hours.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 2, 2017)

It is a free-to-play game *        /hmmmm looks interesting I guess, I do like FE yeah*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
with in-app purchases        */dont let the door hit you on your way out*


----------



## rileysrjay (Feb 2, 2017)

Still not available for me here on the east coast in the U.S. I have an Android phone. Can somebody confirm for me if the app is up here in the play store?


----------



## TheLittlestBowl (Feb 2, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Still not available for me here on the east coast in the U.S. I have an Android phone. Can somebody confirm for me if the app is up here in the play store?



It possibly is. I'm on the east coast of Canada and it just showed up.

On chapter 6 at the moment and no problems on my unrooted Xperia M from 2011 so far.


----------



## Amost (Feb 2, 2017)

no problem on iOS so far.
I'm on chapter 2


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 2, 2017)

Ya know, as long as Ninty makes them good, I don't care if they make mobile games.
I see some not bad sprites for the characters. Now we just need to wait for the spriters resource to rip them, so people can make fangames to get DMCA'd.


----------



## rileysrjay (Feb 2, 2017)

TheLittlestBowl said:


> It possibly is. I'm on the east coast of Canada and it just showed up.
> 
> On chapter 6 at the moment and no problems on my unrooted Xperia M from 2011 so far.


Good to hear it's up in Canada. Still not up here for me, but hopefully it won't be too long since it's up for you guys.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm searching Fire Emblem Heroes in the Google Play store and I cant find it. Anyone else experiencing issues?

I even tried downloading from the link off this topic and it says my device is incompatible, I'm using a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge.


----------



## 3than_H (Feb 2, 2017)

This is so stupid. It says its not compatable but why? I'm on android 6


----------



## rileysrjay (Feb 2, 2017)

3than_H said:


> This is so stupid. It says its not compatable but why? I'm on android 6
> View attachment 77044


I'm on Android 6 also on a droid turbo 2, it downloaded for me just fine.


----------



## 3than_H (Feb 2, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'm on Android 6 also on a droid turbo 2, it downloaded for me just fine.


Doesn't matter anymore anyway, i just downloaded the apk and it works


----------



## Chary (Feb 2, 2017)

Crashes instantly on my phone. It's a 1 year old phone. Fantastic.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2017)

Damn, just tried on my android and it isn't compatible. And it hasn't released on ios ughh

Any release dates on ios for US......


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 2, 2017)

a question, is it online or offline, cuz i'm downloading the apk right now, and I don't wanna waste space if I cant play it offline.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Feb 2, 2017)

The great thing about online DRM means if the server is overloaded you cant play at all.


----------



## Chary (Feb 3, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Damn, just tried on my android and it isn't compatible. And it hasn't released on ios ughh
> 
> Any release dates on ios for US......


It's out for me, it doesn't work, but it's out on the USA App Store.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 3, 2017)

Chary said:


> It's out for me, it doesn't work, but it's out on the USA App Store.


hmmm, I downloaded the apk from somewhere, i'm using a moto e android, still on factory software and it works fine, shame I can't play it off-line though.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 3, 2017)

Played some of it and I really liked it although the game I want on my Android is Mario Run. Come on, Nintendo!

I might just download Marlo Run...


----------



## musashi076 (Feb 3, 2017)

even you got it working,theres another problem, ninty's servers.


----------



## hyprskllz (Feb 3, 2017)

I already played it, for anyone having server issues, just wait for awhile then tap retry, it will continue.
The story isn't really interesting for me. It's like we're fighting a cash player girl and said "Yea i summoned many legendary heroes so you're pretty much dead!".


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 3, 2017)

How do you play against people in your Friend List? I've looked everywhere and can't figure out how...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 3, 2017)

HaloEffect17 said:


> How do you play against people in your Friend List? I've looked everywhere and can't figure out how...


If it's like any other android rpg I've played, you can't unless you run into them in whatever "arena" mode the game has; and even then the characters will be AI controlled.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 3, 2017)

I see these posts about "rolling" and i'm honestly only interested because of this RNG type of thing. I loved rolling my characters in Maple Story. I like that idea of RNG in player character start. Makes me feel unique because in reality i'm a shallow fuck with no personality great person.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 3, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> If it's like any other android rpg I've played, you can't unless you run into them in whatever "arena" mode the game has; and even then the characters will be AI controlled.


Ah, I actually thought you can live vs. a friend 1v1.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 3, 2017)

Erm now I just feel bad. LG G3 here. Installed and working perfectly... 
God this song in the loading screens is so obnoxious. Sounds like some dude singing in the shower.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeoNaught said:


> This is what i'd be playing IF I had A PHONE...... IF


Just use an Android emulator? That's what I do for my Xiaomi security cameras that only are controlled via app.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2017)

Chary said:


> It's out for me, it doesn't work, but it's out on the USA App Store.


Thanks. Downloading now. App store didn't update last time I checked.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 3, 2017)

It's slow to download on my iPhone 6S, but working just fine when it finishes downloading.
Also my friend code was added to my signature.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 3, 2017)

Yay my first Fire Emblem game! I got two cute girls from the rolling and pulled out right after I got them! Never know what else the orbs will do.

Edit: YO I KNEW THEY WOULD DO THIS SHIT. I googled Tiki and she's some kind of ancient character like Bleu from Breath of Fire but she changes physical age or something. I FUCKING KNEW IT.


----------



## Chary (Feb 3, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Thanks. Downloading now. App store didn't update last time I checked.





Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's slow to download on my iPhone 6S, but working just fine when it finishes downloading.
> Also my friend code was added to my signature.


Either of you still on iOS 9.3? Because it refuses to load on my 6s+


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 3, 2017)

Chary said:


> Either of you still on iOS 9.3? Because it refuses to load on my 6s+


10.2 on my end


----------



## Autz (Feb 3, 2017)

I played it and well... The artstyle kinda reminds me of <_insert your anime-RPG copycat here_> i have seen/played before. I mean, almost everything looks like the typical <_insert your anime-RPG copycat here_> mobile game.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 3, 2017)

Can anyone give me a heads up where the error came on rooted devices? I'm trying to see if I can get it to work with Magisk.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2017)

Chary said:


> Either of you still on iOS 9.3? Because it refuses to load on my 6s+


I'm on the last update of 9.3 (can't update anymore) and it keep crashing. 

Oh well


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Feb 3, 2017)

I literally havent been able to play the game since the first 30 mins. Anyone else still having issues?


----------



## linuxares (Feb 3, 2017)

Okey I finished the Prologue, spawned a few characters, opened everything I could click on.
Everything works fine, my rooted Nexus 6 and Fire Emblem Heroes.

Magisk works like a charm yet again.

https://i.imgur.com/Y82J3r9.png - Click here for clarity of what Magisk is doing to hide the root.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 3, 2017)

Rootcloak doesn't work?
I'll test later, but it's possible that they pulled a Miitomo on this.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 3, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> Rootcloak doesn't work?
> I'll test later, but it's possible that they pulled a Miitomo on this.


Rootcloaker have been dead for a while. Android SafetyNet is the new thing that is the issue and not just the apps finding root.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Feb 3, 2017)

I reinstalled the apk and it works just fine now.

Before I spend orbs on heroes I want to understand how it works before I go on a spree, is it possible to double up on the same hero? What else is worth spending orbs on?


----------



## Originality (Feb 3, 2017)

To make the most of your orbs, summon a full batch of 5 heroes at a time (20 orbs instead of 25) which also gives higher chances for rarer summons.

Also I've bought the first couple castle upgrades for permanent exp boosts.

If you get duplicate heroes, you can merge them together to boost their stats/SP.

That's all I've seen from the first 4 chapters.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Feb 3, 2017)

Originality said:


> To make the most of your orbs, summon a full batch of 5 heroes at a time (20 orbs instead of 25) which also gives higher chances for rarer summons.
> 
> Also I've bought the first couple castle upgrades for permanent exp boosts.
> 
> ...


I spent all the orbs I have fully upgrading my castle for 100% exp boost. I don't regret it, I'm hoping I can save up the daily orbs and complete missions alone to get what I need.

Anything else I should pay attention for? Seems like a lot to take in on the first day.


----------



## Originality (Feb 3, 2017)

The only thing less obvious I've seen so far is how to claim Nintendo points/rewards for free 10 orbs and some items or crystals/shards for every 100 points earned (which is 100 per chapter complete). From the home icon, tap the fountain in the bottom corner and tap the glowing shield on the top right corner to bring up Nintendo rewards.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Feb 3, 2017)

For anyone that hasn't played yet it's an okay game. It's like a lot of other mobile games from big franchises. Expect summoning like Final Fantasy Brave Exvius or Naruto Ninja Blazing. Not really a fan of the super simple 1 handed gameplay eiter. Not liking having to drag my characters right on top of the enemy since I'm used to going next to the enemy and clicking battle. But a free game is a free game (but my hopes were a bit higher. Oversimplified controls bug me and a more unique summoning and stamina system would've been nice).


----------



## Svaethier (Feb 3, 2017)

Game crashes randomly on my phone on 4.4.2 but doesn't even launch on my tablet that's on 6.1, the in game FAQ states the game needs 2gb ram to even run, so a good majority of devices won't run well with this game and will probably be not able to download it in the near future.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 3, 2017)

There was just an update relased, lets hope it fixes the problem.


----------



## Originality (Feb 3, 2017)

The only thing I noticed from the update was that they halved the stamina required for the training tower.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 3, 2017)

Originality said:


> The only thing I noticed from the update was that they halved the stamina required for the training tower.


No, that is a campaign


----------



## Svaethier (Feb 3, 2017)

They already said the game will receive updates once every two weeks.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 3, 2017)

Autz said:


> I played it and well... The artstyle kinda reminds me of <_insert your anime-RPG copycat here_> i have seen/played before. I mean, almost everything looks like the typical <_insert your anime-RPG copycat here_> mobile game.



Fire Emblem, an 'anime style' (Japanese) RPG looks like an anime RPG?!!?!?!

*flips table*
I'm fuckin' out! They ruined it!


----------



## Autz (Feb 3, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Fire Emblem, an 'anime style' (Japanese) RPG looks like an anime RPG?!!?!?!
> 
> *flips table*
> I'm fuckin' out! They ruined it!



Yeah, i flipped too.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Feb 4, 2017)

Do I have to undo the root from my phone in order to use Magisk?


----------



## Thunder Kai (Feb 5, 2017)

this is very addicting


----------



## Sliter (Feb 6, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> >Official page says that needs android 4.2 or higher
> >I'm on android 4.2 and says that my device isn't supported
> Screw you too Nintendo ヽ(≧Д≦)ノ


oh I'm with the same here, it don't even appears on the playstore õ3o
I gonna try with the APK .. I was thinking even on using an cyanogenmod to get higher android but I'm not that much wanting it ... we can't even use the japanese characters voices xp


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 6, 2017)

I am on 4.3 and it's the same thing for me...


----------



## Sliter (Feb 7, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> I am on 4.3 and it's the same thing for me...


the apk doesn't work?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm glad I finally have something to spend my platinum coins on and they can be redeemed multiple times.

Are there any in depth guides for this game so far? Also I havent summoned any heroes yet but are you able to choose which color crystals are used before summoning, like for example I want all 5 of my summons to come from green crystals.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sliter said:


> the apk doesn't work?


I didn't test the APK (and the legality/security of installing a non-official APK is effy at best)


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 7, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I'm glad I finally have something to spend my platinum coins on and they can be redeemed multiple times.
> 
> Are there any in depth guides for this game so far? Also I havent summoned any heroes yet but are you able to choose which color crystals are used before summoning, like for example I want all 5 of my summons to come from green crystals.



Nah, basically with 20 jewels, you can get 5 heroes, the weapon types tho, are all random, you might get all green, two green, one red, etc etc. It's all random chance.
The drop rates  are really good compared to most gacha though, and I have around 40 units, maxed out castle, and haven't spent a single dime yet.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 8, 2017)

Skelletonike said:


> Nah, basically with 20 jewels, you can get 5 heroes, the weapon types tho, are all random, you might get all green, two green, one red, etc etc. It's all random chance.
> The drop rates  are really good compared to most gacha though, and I have around 40 units, maxed out castle, and haven't spent a single dime yet.


Nothing beats Gacha World in term of gacha.


----------



## Sliter (Feb 8, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> I didn't test the APK (and the legality/security of installing a non-official APK is effy at best)


just pick from a trusty  place or make it yourself with and app/android emulator o3o


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 8, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> Nothing beats Gacha World in term of gacha.


It has no proper story, I like story and proper character intereaction.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 8, 2017)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 is compatible. I'm really enjoying this game so far. My first summon was Lucina at 5 stars, which showed a special cutscene. 2nd summon was Tharja at 4 stars.


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 8, 2017)

Skelletonike said:


> It has no proper story, I like story and proper character intereaction.


There is backstories now for some important characters. Also, I was half-joking. Of course the Gacha will be "better", that's the whole concept of it XD


----------

